

I've seen things you people wouldn't believe - bdfh42
http://weblog.raganwald.com/2008/07/ive-seen-things-you-people-wouldnt.html

======
mattmaroon
I saw a finger get cut off.

~~~
helveticaman
Are you talking about your poker days here?

~~~
mattmaroon
Ha, no. My meat cutter days.

My poker experience was entirely non-violent. Someone did get shot in the head
while trying to rob a local game but I wasn't there.

